

NY Times pits Galaxy S5 against iPhone 5s, says competition isn’t even close - bhartzer
http://news.yahoo.com/york-times-pits-galaxy-s5-against-iphone-5s-141628109.html

======
sirkneeland
As an Android user and fan, I think it is a shame that the de facto flagship
of Android has to be from a company that makes such a mediocre device.

I have a Moto X, an HTC One and a Sony Xperia Z1 Compact. All three of these
are better phones than the GS5 (and at least _for my priorities_ , better than
the iPhone 5S, which is why I voluntarily purchased them over the iPhone at
the same price). All three of them combined will sell less than the GS5.

